
Book Review; Surely, You’re Joking Mr. Feynman - simplegeek
https://medium.com/@wyounas/book-review-surely-youre-joking-mr-feynman-adventures-of-a-curious-character-8988cc6bfacc
======
eesmith
You posted the same link 5 days ago, at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15378865](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15378865)
. I wrote the only comment then. I might be the only one to comment now.

